# PRO?? Whazzat?



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought a Bersa Thunder 9 HC a year ago, just before the Pro models came out. It has the loaded chamber indicator, polygonal barrel, rail, and no lock. OK, now what does the PRO model have that mine does not have?

JP


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

According to THIS it looks like a different rail, different sights and some other changes.


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

No, mine has the rail, new sights, polygonal rifling, and all the other visible new stuff......it just isn't marked "Pro" anywhere on the gun. I emailed the importer with the serial number and so on to find out just what I have. I suspect it is a "Pro" made before they began using the term, but I would like to hear that from the horse's mouth. I'm especially interested in knowing if my gun has the new, beefed up firing pin. Thanks for the link, VAMarine. I'll study it some more. I'll let you know what the importer says when I hear from them.

.....and just between us, I really wanted the one without the rail and would buy one if I could find it NIB. If I wanted bomb racks on my gun I'll put them on myself....heh. Thanks again.

JP


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

For information, I checked with the importer today and asked if I indeed do have a "Pro" that was made before they started stamping "Pro" on them and they said yes. As long as it has the picatinny rail, new series sights, and loaded chamber indicator, it it the "Pro". According to them, they could not stamp them as such until the U.S. Government approved the importation of the new model, so they went ahead and imported them without the word "Pro" stamped on them. I have one of the interim guns without the stamping, as I suspected.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

JayPee said:


> For information, I checked with the importer today and asked if I indeed do have a "Pro" that was made before they started stamping "Pro" on them and they said yes. As long as it has the picatinny rail, new series sights, and loaded chamber indicator, it it the "Pro". According to them, they could not stamp them as such until the U.S. Government approved the importation of the new model, so they went ahead and imported them without the word "Pro" stamped on them. I have one of the interim guns without the stamping, as I suspected.


That may add a *little* value to it someday.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Never much looked to see if the word pro was on your gun but it looked like mine.
Over at Bersa Talk they call it a Franken Gun. Some of the HC9mm came over with a mix. they had the new frame with the new rail on the dust cover and the indicator and all but they had the normal barrel that came in the older HC9mm. The new pistol has the match grade barrel. I have had my Pro apart and looked at the barrel closely and it is different than the barrel that was on my UC9. The lands and grooves are shaped differently.
So you may have a Pre Pro Pro. Or a Franken Gun.
That barrel will tell the story.
If they are squared off like the Conventional Rifling








You have a Franken Gun. If they are like the Polygon in the lower left corner of the picture then it is a Pre ProPro.


----------



## AZ 9mm/45 (Jan 10, 2010)

I got mine a while ago and it is the Frankin gun. Personally I would rather have the conventional barrel.
Either way it is a great shooter. Maybe someday it will be sort of a collectors piece?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

The only benefit to having the normal riffling is being able to shoot lead ammo.
The polygon riffling is normally an improvement over standard. My BHC9pro has been a good shooting gun right out of the box. No sight adjustments needed and right on target with every shot.


----------

